# Zdravlje > Sve o pelenama i korištenju istih >  Što kada?

## Paula

Dođu nove pelene?

1. AIO - namačuli se?
2. Pocket 
3. za pltnene znam da moraju stajati 48h u vodi

Kad mi AIO poćinju puštati?

----------


## Paula

Pronašla sam da se AIO ne namaću ali i dalje nezmogu naći s čim se ono špricaju AIO da ne propuštaju  :/

----------


## Sanela-Naja

Mene isto interesira sa čim špricati AIO- konkretno gdje se može i koji kupiti sprej za impregnaciju...stigla nam je Rumpsterica ali pušta na sve strane  :Crying or Very sad:  
Paula, pocketice samo opereš prije korištenja- na namaču se.
Ja evo baš perem novu pošiljku :D  :D

----------


## Paula

> Ja evo baš perem novu pošiljku :D  :D


  :Crying or Very sad:   baš ti zavidim - ja imam samo jednu za pranje a pošiljka nikako da ogodi pravi kućni broj   :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## Iva M.

I mene zanima koji sprej za Rumpsterice? 
Uskoro bi nam trebale stići.
I kaj se to samo jednom pošprica ili kod savkog pranja ili...????

----------


## slava

Meni danas stigla prva Fuzzi Bunz, meeeka i nježna, prekrasna. :D 
E sad dobila sam i jednu malu vrećicu s tableticom. Na vrećici piše da ju namočim u toploj vodi i prelijem preko maramica ili ulijem u bočicu s pumpicom, ako sam to dobro skužila.   :Embarassed:  
Upomoć- nemam pojma čemu to služi :?

----------


## may

moraju li se nužno sve AIO špricati sa tim  nečim?

----------


## slava

> Meni danas stigla prva Fuzzi Bunz, meeeka i nježna, prekrasna. :D 
> E sad dobila sam i jednu malu vrećicu s tableticom. Na vrećici piše da ju namočim u toploj vodi i prelijem preko maramica ili ulijem u bočicu s pumpicom, ako sam to dobro skužila.   
> Upomoć- nemam pojma čemu to služi :?



Ima li tko iskustva, čemu služi tabletica???

----------


## slava

> slava prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Meni danas stigla prva Fuzzi Bunz, meeeka i nježna, prekrasna. :D 
> E sad dobila sam i jednu malu vrećicu s tableticom. Na vrećici piše da ju namočim u toploj vodi i prelijem preko maramica ili ulijem u bočicu s pumpicom, ako sam to dobro skužila.   
> Upomoć- nemam pojma čemu to služi :?
> 
> 
> 
> Ima li tko iskustva, čemu služi tabletica???


  :Cekam:

----------


## Sanela-Naja

ja je rastopim i koristim za brisanje guze - umjesto vlažnih maramica ..

----------


## slava

> ja je rastopim i koristim za brisanje guze - umjesto vlažnih maramica ..


A kako? Umočiš platene krpice u tu otopinu? U kolikoj količini vode otopiš tableticu?

----------


## Sanela-Naja

eh, nisam stalno spojena...dakle, 1 baby bits u cca 2- 2,5 deci  vode- mlake , to stavim u špricalicu i mućkaš dok se ne rastopi...nasprejam na blazinicu ili vaticu i brišem slatku guzu...  :Love:  a možeš i direkt po bebi - to kad se igramo jer se ohladi pa je upozori  :Wink:

----------

